# Introducing.........



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

The Traynor YGM-1WR!!!!!!!!!

http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r124/cameronalx/202_2972.jpg

http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r124/cameronalx/202_2973.jpg

http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r124/cameronalx/202_2974.jpg

Forumites may remember an earlier thread of mine where I found an old YGM-1 at a bargain price at a garage sale. Since the old gal needed a ton of work, and the cabinet looked like it had been attacked with a shovel, I decided to do a complete makeover. I have always liked the look of the Blackstar Artisan amps, so I based my overhaul around that. Here are the highlights - 

The Death Cap and 2-prong cord were replaced by a standard AC socket from a dead PC power supply. It is installed where the accessory plug used to be, using the metal plate from the power supply so I didnt have to worry about cutting a square hole.

I added a top vent , using a grille from an ancient Rogers tube tape recorder. (That same Rogers recorder has also given me enough bits for the basis of a couple more amp builds.)

I added a fan, because those 2 EL84 tubes get wicked hot, and had toasted the original power tube sockets. In order to run the fan, I spliced into the AC wiring, and ran a wire and AC plug out thru the original grommet where the AC power cord used to be. That cord plugs into a 7.5 volt wall-wart permanently fastened inside the amp and connected to the fan. Running the fan at 7.5 volts instead of 12 cuts down the fan noise and still moves lots of air. No noise gets into the circuits that I can detect.

Tolex and grille cloth came from Len's Mill. I now have immense respect for anyone who can actually Tolex an amp. My Tolex job is serviceable, but the corner work is hopeless. Luckily it is covered up by the bump caps on the corners. The glue was water-based vinyl adhesive from Rona, slightly diluted. Probably would not use it again. It is too thick to use undiluted, and the only way to get it to set up in a reasonable timeframe when its diluted is to use a heat gun. It also sticks to everything, tools, fingers, areas of the amp where you dont want it, etc. and gives a lumpy finish if you are not careful when applying it.

The original logo plate was long gone, so the one on the amp is from a dead SS Guitar Mate 10 practice amp. (hey, it's still a Guitar Mate, right?) LOL

Inside the amp, all the electrolytic coupling and filter caps were replaced, 1 burned-looking resistor was replaced, the power tube sockets were replaced , and 2 of the pots were replaced. The reverb tank, which had been screwed to the cab and covered with a bit of decaying foam, is now in a bag made from leftover Tolex. The non-original speaker has been swapped for an Eminence Legend GB128.

Because I finished it late last night, I couldnt do much testing, but it seems to have the Traynor sound still intact. It still needs audio pots instead of linear ones, the reverb circuit needs taming, and I'd like it to break up a bit earlier. But I have the information for those tweaks, I will get to them a bit later. First I want to take it to practice and see how it sounds with the band.

All in all, a fun exercise that has taught me a great deal. Next project - building a Spitfire clone into a dead SS amp chassis.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Sweet looking. Any gut shots?
Was the tolex from Lens Mill priced reasonably?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

JHarasym said:


> Sweet looking. Any gut shots?


+1 on JHarasym's comment...Congratulations!

I would also enjoy seeing some gut shots of the work you did.

Cool (the pun IS intended) approach to installing the fan.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

rock n roll scientist indeed. Looks great.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

JHarasym said:


> Sweet looking. Any gut shots?
> Was the tolex from Lens Mill priced reasonably?


The Len's Mill "Tolex" is actually sheet vinyl. Not sure if it makes a difference, it is softer than the original covering and marks more easily. Not sure if it will hold up, but I am pretty kind to my amps so I hope it will be OK. I got an end-of-roll piece, 3.6 yards x 36" wide , it cost $38. The other products they have run 16 - 18 bucks a yard. I have enough left over to do another cab if I am so inclined, but not sure when I will be up for tackling that. Building a whole amp from scratch was easier than Tolexing. Far easier.

Gut shots will be posted the next time I take the chassis out. Having done it about a dozen times in the past month, I'm gonna wait until I have a pressing reason to do so.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hell of a nice job. 

Congrats. Keep us posted on the results when you have more time to test.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Great job!


----------

